# Singles Line



## McFatt (Jan 4, 2021)

Just curious if you are noticing NO Singles line this year at your mountain? Skied both Wildcat and Attitash the last few weeks, and there is no designated singles line. Kinda felt guilty taking up a whole chair at the Bear Peak Quad when the line was 40minutes long, but it is what it is, right? At least with a quad or a triple (that old slow fixed grip summit triple), you can at least load 2 singles on opposite sides of the chair. It could only improve overall wait times, but I'm no ski resort GM...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 4, 2021)

no singles line at the Vail owned Roundtop in PA  or Jack Frost when I went 3 weeks ago.

While we aren't experiencing 40 minute lift lines,  we still have had longer than normal lines.  Its a pandemic, I'm not riding with a random...


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 4, 2021)

Lots of single lines at Mount Snow.  They seem to move much quicker than the regular line.  They do group up 2 singles when possible


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its a pandemic, I'm not riding with a random...


I'm ok with 1 other on a quad. Not sure about triple. I'll decide if the time comes...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven't had anyone ask and I haven't offered.  I'm usually with at least 1 other person  so its rare. during busy times I'm by myself.  If no one asks or is assigned I'm not feeling guilty going up solo.  In years past I'd always try to find another single if possible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2021)

Out west here it varies.  As said in another thread, Brighton (Boyne) uses singles lines and has since opening day.  Since I ski single it works great.  

Alta does on some of its lifts but not all this year.  

Snowbird does not have a singles line for its lifts.  It makes the lines longer IMHO.  

I can't recall for Deer Valley.  

Ski Discovery (Montana) did not have any.  But that is because they never have a crowd.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2021)

singles line alive and well at Breckenridge


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2021)

Singles at Hunter..3 to 4 on the 6..or the lines woukd be nuts.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 4, 2021)

No singles lines at Cannon and they don't want you linking up either - "arrive together, ride together". 

The lines were definitely bad (by Cannon standards) over the holiday week, and yeah there's no tram so other lifts will be more crowded, but there's also reduced capacity. I think the lack of singles lines really slowed things down.


----------



## skiur (Jan 4, 2021)

Killington has singles lines, on quads or larger they will put 2 singles together but first ask the singles if they mind, you can request to ride alone if you prefer.  Lift lines have been a non issue, even on Saturdays it's been pretty much ski on at any lift except for the k1 and the bubble.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 4, 2021)

Millions of people fly on packed planes every week with masks. Skiers can safely ride full lifts.


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2021)

billo said:


> Millions of people fly on packed planes every week with masks. Skiers can safely ride full lifts.


Plenty of people party too. Must be safe.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 4, 2021)

I flew on two flights one to Miami and back from Miami (connection flights to Turks & Caicos).  Those two flights had every seat filled for a four hour flight.  Total stranger sitting shoulder to shoulder.  Not sure if I heard of too many issues but we were fine.  So I think chair lifts should not be an issue either.


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> I flew on two flights one to Miami and back from Miami (connection flights to Turks & Caicos).  Those two flights had every seat filled for a four hour flight.  Total stranger sitting shoulder to shoulder.  *Not sure if I heard of too many issues* but we were fine.  So I think chair lifts should not be an issue either.


Actually, I haven't heard of too many issues from any venue at all. Not even those political rallies where everyone were maskless and probably shouting.

All I hear is there're lots of cases testing positive, hospital getting busy. But nobody knows where they caught it on!


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 4, 2021)

People party with masks on outdoors on chairlifts?

Not sure how you made it out of your cave if you're worried about catching Covid on a chairlift.


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2021)

billo said:


> *Not sure* how you made it out of your cave if you're worried about catching Covid on a chairlift.


Well for one thing, it's not your business to "figure out". 

Some people don't worry about catching Covid on any setting. You choose to "only" not worry about catching on chair lift? You're a chicken by the standard of others...


----------



## FBGM (Jan 4, 2021)

The masks and limited single pair ups have really put a damper on me trying to pick up girls in the single line. I’ve had some amazing luck with that in the past.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Jan 4, 2021)

At Killington there was a single’s line which really came in handy. For lifts like Superstar and Skye Peak which got large group lines, it’s almost like even singles forgot about the singles line. You could blast right past everyone and either wait for some groups to pass and go alone, or if there was someone else alone in the singles or groups line, pair with them.


----------



## slatham (Jan 4, 2021)

Bromley has a singles line for HSQ. They ask if you will ride with another - fully optional. I have ridden with other people, opposite sides, masks, outdoors, windy. I mean I feel like the safety bar will hit my helmeted head and kill me before the person riding with me on a quad will give me covid.


----------



## Mainer (Jan 4, 2021)

We were skiing at attitash today. My littlest was done for the day, my six old was thirsty but wanted to go to the top. I grabbed her a can of seltzer for the lift. This is the 15 minute triple at attitash. Lifty says no drinks on lift, wife said to him “what are u talking about”. No drinks because of Covid, she said. ?????? 3 pm on a Monday, maybe loading every 5th chair. Needless to say, the seltzer made it on the lift.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 4, 2021)

No singles line at Sugarbush.  Made lines longer but it worked.  I kind of like the managed corral with the "front row" instead of the alternating merging.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 4, 2021)

abc said:


> Actually, I haven't heard of too many issues from any venue at all. Not even those political rallies where everyone were maskless and probably shouting.
> 
> All I hear is there're lots of cases testing positive, hospital getting busy. But nobody knows where they caught it on!



right?  a chair lift cannot be as dangerous as the stores prior to Christmas - no one was social distancing!  Heck I went to a Italian restaurant in the North End Boston and while the place was supposed to be practicing 25% capacity the place was packed!

It is like MA telling everyone to wear masks at all time even when outdoors - if there is no one around what is the need for a mask?


----------



## machski (Jan 4, 2021)

No singles lines at Sunday River, even for Chondi 6 chairs.  They are encouraging arrive together, ride together.  But if two singles are at the front of the lanes, they will offer for two to ride together if comfortable on quads and up.  No pressure if one does not want to though.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2021)

The front line corral Works great at Alta. Here at Hunter everything is working out well..lines moving well..they have it under control..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2021)

Crotched has a singles line for the quad.  They pair you up with another single on opposite sides of the chair.  They ask if you are comfortable doing so before pairing you up or the rider gets their own chair.

Sunapee has not had singles lines at any of their three quads.  Wish they would.  Any little increase in capacity would help with the long lines on weekends.


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> a chair lift cannot be as dangerous as the stores prior to Christmas


It may not be as dangerous (= safer). But you can't say it's "safe"!

Safer than something else, but not as safe as riding alone.

Driving at 70 at a 55 zone is not as dangerous as driving 90 at 55 zone. But it's still more dangerous than driving 55.

As I said before, by some people's standard, you're a chicken for not eating inside a packed restaurant!  After all, do you know anyone who caught Covid from eating inside a restaurant?


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 4, 2021)

abc said:


> Actually, I haven't heard of too many issues from any venue at all. Not even those political rallies where everyone were maskless and probably shouting.
> 
> All I hear is there're lots of cases testing positive, hospital getting busy. But nobody knows where they caught it on!


New york state had a study that said something like 70% of new cases were from indoor private gatherings.  Everything else was single digits IIRC.

Personally, I will ride alone.  I do think it's very low risk, but I've seen too many people doing dumb things.  SWOuld hate to be on a lift when some kid pulls their mask down, takes out a one hitter and proceeds to have a coughing fit.  Would ruin my day. Even if I logically knew it probably wouldn't lead to infection.

I think I would ride 2 on a 6 pack but not a quad.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 4, 2021)

I've skied all over the country this season (East, Utah, Jackson, PNE).  Some places are strict on their rules about singles riding alone or 2 on a quad chair.  Other places don't give an f.  I've been offered to ride up with groups when lines are long, I accept.  Some places this was standard.  Other places you have minimal corral control and groups mix together. 

I think we're the only country in the world doing this on open chairlifts.  

1. It's unenforceable by outside regulation/health departments checking in on resorts.
2. It's very very doubtful to be a transmission route.


----------



## Andrew B. (Jan 5, 2021)

machski said:


> No singles lines at Sunday River, even for Chondi 6 chairs.  They are encouraging arrive together, ride together.  But if two singles are at the front of the lanes, they will offer for two to ride together if comfortable on quads and up.  No pressure if one does not want to though.


Check lift 2
There is a single line there and they are asking singles if they are comfortable taking up a little one.


----------



## slatham (Jan 5, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> SWOuld hate to be on a lift when some kid pulls their mask down, takes out a one hitter and proceeds to have a coughing fit.  Would ruin my day. Even if I logically knew it probably wouldn't lead to infection.


Besides the odds of this being extremely low I am confident my ski pole would scuttle any such attempt. And of course you can just take a pass at riding with a potential stoner......


----------



## djd66 (Jan 5, 2021)

I was at Sugarbush for the past 10 days,... many times I saw the lift line attendant try to match up 2 singles to ride the high speed quad. Multiple times I saw people refuse to ride the quad with another person. Sorry - completely ridiculous to refuse! If you feel it is a risk to be moving 10 mph with with someone sitting 5 feet away. - you should not be leaving you house! You will be more likely to catch Covid while standing in line, it next to impossible to catch it on a chair.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Crotched has a singles line for the quad.  They pair you up with another single on opposite sides of the chair.  They ask if you are comfortable doing so before pairing you up or the rider gets their own chair.


same at Breckenridge. on a quad - they'd pair up a double and a single.  on 6 pack, a 4+1 or 3+2, all  with the intent of leaving a space between parties.  most of the lifties asked if we were OK with having a "stranger" on the chair with us.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 5, 2021)

tumbler said:


> No singles line at Sugarbush.  Made lines longer but it worked.  I kind of like the managed corral with the "front row" instead of the alternating merging.


Agreed.  I was there three days last week and found the lines were well managed and comfortable.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 5, 2021)

djd66 said:


> I was at Sugarbush for the past 10 days,... many times I saw the lift line attendant try to match up 2 singles to ride the high speed quad. Multiple times I saw people refuse to ride the quad with another person. Sorry - completely ridiculous to refuse! If you feel it is a risk to be moving 10 mph with with someone sitting 5 feet away. - you should not be leaving you house! You will be more likely to catch Covid while standing in line, it next to impossible to catch it on a chair.


I was there from the 28-30th and never saw a liftie try to match up singles.  FWIW, those three days, the lift lines were minimal.  The longest wait was maybe a few minutes at Heaven's Gate.

We are gonna have to disagree on the refusing to ride with strangers.  You may be right about the chances of catching Covid on the chairlift.  However, there are big signs that say you can only ride the lift with the people you drove to the mountain with.  I'm pretty confident that if mgmt saw a liftie contradicting that policy, it wouldn't be be appreciated.  Not sure if it violates VT regulations as well.  

Until I get vaccinated, there is a (insert animal house joke) zero point zero chance that I ride the lift with some rando.

Let me posit a scenario (albeit unlikely).  Liftie matches up two singles on any of the lifts at SB (biggest they have is a quad).  One or both of the singles notes that the existing rules aren't being followed since the liftie matched them up in the first place so they figure it's okay to pull their masks down.  I mean, why not...rules are already being ignored.  Just as the chair comes to a stop because somebody fell while getting off the lift, one of the singles has a sudden, explosive sneeze right in the face of their fellow lift rider...


----------



## Teleskier (Jan 5, 2021)

djd66 said:


> I was at Sugarbush for the past 10 days,... many times I saw the lift line attendant try to match up 2 singles to ride the high speed quad. Multiple times I saw people refuse to ride the quad with another person. Sorry - completely ridiculous to refuse! If you feel it is a risk to be moving 10 mph with with someone sitting 5 feet away. - you should not be leaving you house! You will be more likely to catch Covid while standing in line, it next to impossible to catch it on a chair.



Less likely, yes, but I don't know about 'next to impossible'.

Ironically I was thinking back to my last ski day just earlier to reading this. I had multiple chair trips where the person on the other end of the quad was only wearing a ski mask with their bare nose hanging out. I likewise felt 'not great, but somewhat ok safe' given the positive air flow and 4ft of dispersal spread from them.

However today I thought back to remember, that they had a single snow gun blowing more than 200-300ft away from the chair midway, yet the amount of spray frozen to my googles and jacket in a thick sheet each trip, from just that one gun's 15-seconds of passing 'invisible' droplet particles, gives me pause for how many particles I was exposed to from 4ft away passengers with the wind blowing in same "across chair" direction past them that simultaneously covered me in sticking ice particles... next to them for the whole trip. It was a visual reminder just how much 'only particles' can quickly cover you when the wind changes - to the point where you can't see out your goggles - from only 10-15 seconds of exposure from 200 ft away - that I myself might have thought to be 'too dispersed to reach anything'.

I personally was glad I wore a KN95 mask the entire ski day - even if it did ice up terribly and get wet between - thus reducing its effectiveness.

There is still risk. I do not judge others who take extra precautions - you don't know their health or personal situations. If it gives them comfort - I have no problem with them accepting the safely the lift staff offered. Everyone has different levels of personal safety.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 5, 2021)

machski said:


> No singles lines at Sunday River, even for Chondi 6 chairs.  They are encouraging arrive together, ride together.  But if two singles are at the front of the lanes, they will offer for two to ride together if comfortable on quads and up.  No pressure if one does not want to though.


And the lines have been horrendous.  *How is it safer to stand in line longer? *


----------



## abc (Jan 5, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> And the lines have been horrendous.  *How is it safer to stand in line longer? *


More space to spread out between people? (I don't know, I haven't been there this year)


----------



## djd66 (Jan 5, 2021)

Teleskier said:


> Less likely, yes, but I don't know about 'next to impossible'.


Sorry, but if you are that worried about getting covid, you should not be leaving your house.  There are a lot more situations where you will not be able to distance more than 5' from someone.  If you are going to be outside with people,.... being on a moving chairlift is the safest place to be IMO.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 5, 2021)

djd66 said:


> Sorry, but if you are that worried about getting covid, you should not be leaving your house.  There are a lot more situations where you will not be able to distance more than 5' from someone.  If you are going to be outside with people,.... being on a moving chairlift is the safest place to be IMO.


Sorry, I agree with mike and teleskier. Here's another scenario...what if the chairlift stops for an extended period of time? Now you're stuck on a lift with someone you don't know for an indeterminate period of time.

I have no issues with people that want to ride a lift together with only people they came with/trust.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 5, 2021)

abc said:


> More space to spread out between people? (I don't know, I haven't been there this year)


I realize that they are trying not to get shut down by the state.   
The long lines at the bottom of the mountain have been more of a risk than riding on a *moving lift *with a stranger. It all boils down to do you let people stand around in line longer? 
It's much safer to be on a lift with a stranger or 2, while moving, and 40 feet high. This creates a wind that disperses exhalations.
There is very little wind when standing in crowded long lift lines at the bottom of the mountain.  
The sooner they can get you on a lift and on the mountain, the safer you will be.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 6, 2021)

I was at stratton a couple of weeks ago.  It seemed they wanted to board 2 or 3 singles on a 6 pack which I am fine with But then you get that one person who wants to ride up the 6 pack by themselves.  I don't understand it.  If you have two singles on a six back there has to be at least 6 feet apart, plus you are traveling 20+ MPG going up hill.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 6, 2021)

nhskier1969 said:


> I was at stratton a couple of weeks ago.  It seemed they wanted to board 2 or 3 singles on a 6 pack which I am fine with But then you get that one person who wants to ride up the 6 pack by themselves.  I don't understand it.  If you have two singles on a six back there has to be at least 6 feet apart, plus you are traveling 20+ MPG going up hill.


 ursa gets great gas mileage for an older ride


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 6, 2021)

Masks are great for blocking trajectories like larger droplets but the micro droplets are easily blown out the sides of a mask and can be inhaled in the same way.   

If you go to a restaurant, sit on a plane, ride on a commuter rail like in the Denver airport, shopped in the malls or other stores weeks prior to Christmas, shop grocery stores during busier periods, meet relatives, go into the office and have conversations, etc 

then your exposure is far greater than sitting on a chairlift.

Then again if one is concerned about a chairlift, they more than likely have not been in any of the above scenarios.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Masks are great for blocking trajectories like larger droplets but the micro droplets are easily blown out the sides of a mask and can be inhaled in the same way.
> 
> If you go to a restaurant, sit on a plane, ride on a commuter rail like in the Denver airport, shopped in the malls or other stores weeks prior to Christmas, shop grocery stores during busier periods, meet relatives, go into the office and have conversations, etc
> 
> ...


My concern is getting on a lift with anyone who has done the activities you mention.

I'll ride solo or with folks I know, thanks.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 6, 2021)

JimG. said:


> My concern is getting on a lift with anyone who has done the activities you mention.
> 
> I'll ride solo or with folks I know, thanks.


So you ride a quad or 6 pack solo while 200 folks stand around and breath on each other in line? 

I understand *you *are trying to be safe. But all that does is to expose the rest us 200 folks in lift line corrals to each other for much longer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 6, 2021)

the ski areas are allowing singles to ride alone this year. if you don't like it, get touring gear and don't take the lifts.


----------



## Andrew B. (Jan 6, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the ski areas are allowing singles to ride alone this year. if you don't like it, get touring gear and don't take the lifts.


That’s my plan
24 ski days 24 uphill laps
Ridden the lifts many times this year but have stood in a line yet. Benefit to being able to work from ski country this year.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 6, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the ski areas are allowing singles to ride alone this year. if you don't like it, get touring gear and don't take the lifts.



good role reversal!  rather than some one telling someone who does not want to get on a lift with someone else to stay home.  Tell the people who are not concerned to go else where.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> So you ride a quad or 6 pack solo while 200 folks stand around and breath on each other in line?
> 
> I understand *you *are trying to be safe. But all that does is to expose the rest us 200 folks in lift line corrals to each other for much longer.


You may not like my preferences on this issue but know:

1) I ski mostly midweek so I never see 200 people standing in a lift corral. IF I were to ski weekends I would not be so intent on riding solo or only with others I know.
2) I have seen people vocally object to certain lift behaviors like smoking, drinking, getting high, having music too loud, etc. I'd rather just ride alone and avoid all the judgement from others whether or not I do any of those things. And I don't want to have to rag on someone who refuses to wear a mask there are plenty of those assholes who are the first to complain about folks who ride solo (not saying that's you).
3) Like Kusty has so correctly pointed out, it is my choice whether I want to ride alone or not. 

I'm reasonable about it. If it's crowded I'll happily ride with others. I prefer slow or out of the way lifts anyway and avoid the 6-packs and gondolas where everyone stands around complaining about the long wait.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush was politely asking singles if they minded riding together at Bravo and Gatehouse.  Some accepted and many declined and it was fine that they did decline.  To sound like Kusty, I was just happy to be out there.


----------



## Mainer (Jan 6, 2021)

Today we had our dog out of the car while we booted up. Told no dogs on property because of Covid. ??????


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Then again if one is concerned about a chairlift, they more than likely have not been in any of the above scenarios.


I know many people haven't done ANY of the above! It's really not that hard to do...

Heck, I haven't done any of the above except to meet relatives *who haven't done any of the above*! And if anyone who had to break the above (like need a dentist appointment), they need to keep to themselves for 2 weeks. Basically, not stay inside or alone, but in a social "bubble".

I never like shopping when it's busy. Now, working from home, I have the option to shop in the morning when it's dead quiet. And that's only for stuff I can't order online and get delivered. I like some of the "restrictions" enough I hope they become the social norm! (like, NOT having people breathing down my neck in a supermarket checkout line! I mean, standing close to the person in front doesn't make the line move any faster, people!!! Same with lift lines, stepping on the tail of my ski doesn't get your on the chair any sooner either.  )

I consider riding in a 6 pack with another sufficiently distant. And my "bubble" agrees. Quad? A little iffy. I'm ok with it. But some in my bubble disagree. So I don't meet them till 2 weeks after.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2021)

Personal risk is just that personal risk. And what one person is comfortable with may be WAY too much risk for another person. That's ok.

With respect to riding a chair with parties you don't know. Let me throw this out there for perspective. I can personally attest, that it's 100% possible to ride around in a golf cart, for 4+ hours (basically sitting shoulder to shoulder and no masks being worn) with someone who unbeknownst to them, had been exposed by a client of theirs 2 days before (the asymptomatic client found out via a pre business trip COVID test) and my golf cart partner found out 2 days after we shared a cart that he tested positive (and ended up being asymptomatic the entire time), and not contract the disease yourself (I have had probably close to 20 negative tests since early October when this happened to me based on how we test regularly at my office).

So sharing a socially distanced, open air, quad or 6 pack, personally is something that me and my risk comfort level is OK with, even prior to when I received my 1st vaccine dose last week.

True, this is just 1 example, and I am sure that there's plenty of examples where something similar happened and spreading occurred, I don't dispute that at all. It does however seem that being outdoors in the sunlight, certainly decreases the overall risk of potential spreading of the virus. And a chairlift, especially an open air chairlift, certainly fits that description


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2021)

I should probably qualify my preference for riding lifts solo.

I'm not hysterical about this virus and don't feel I'm at high risk of getting very sick even if I get it (or already had it). I go about my business as usual, including eating in restaurants where I know the operators. As a retired food service equipment and food salesman I know more about restaurants than anyone and could tell you horror stories about restaurants I would NEVER eat in regardless of a virus. The whole essential worker thing and packing 'em into Walmart is just an example of the high degree of hypocrisy that makes anyone telling me how to live in a pandemic nothing but a talking head who knows nothing and cares not a bit about me.

I just prefer to ride lifts by myself for the most part, unless I'm skiing with someone in which case I ride up with them. I like some room on the lift and consider riding a gondola with 7 other people to be a mild form of torture. And if I want to vape a few hits on the ride I don't want to hear it from someone else, just like I assume they don't want to share it with me.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 7, 2021)

JimG. said:


> As a retired food service equipment and food salesman I know more about restaurants than anyone and could tell you horror stories about restaurants I would NEVER eat in regardless of a virus.



Hah...I've heard enough of those from my dad who was a wholesale meat distributor before he retired.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Hah...I've heard enough of those from my dad who was a wholesale meat distributor before he retired.


lol...all of my boys have learned how to cook after hearing it from me.

I recall you enjoy cooking now I know why.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2021)

i did a 6 month stint in the catering hall side of a restaurant/event venue during college. it was gross. 

i also prefer riding lifts alone covid or not.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 7, 2021)

Regarding riding single and how cautious you are/should be... I have come to the conclusion that most people do not like to be told anything.  They don't want to be preached to about how safe you should be or how foolish these safety precautions are.  To that end I have made the conscious decision to not say anything about what I might do.  Maybe I went skiing, maybe I didn't Maybe I did and wore a mask, Maybe a wore nothing and froze my little pecker off!  No one knows and that is exactly how I want it.  At least for now.  Because everybody is an expert and no one knows anything!  Strange times indeed.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 7, 2021)

nhskier1969 said:


> I was at stratton a couple of weeks ago.  It seemed they wanted to board 2 or 3 singles on a 6 pack which I am fine with But then you get that one person who wants to ride up the 6 pack by themselves.  I don't understand it.  If you have two singles on a six back there has to be at least 6 feet apart, plus you are traveling 20+ MPG going up hill.


You probably have a better chance catching covid from the chair in front of you than the person on the opposite side of the chair while traveling up the mtn.


JimG. said:


> I should probably qualify my preference for riding lifts solo.
> 
> I'm not hysterical about this virus and don't feel I'm at high risk of getting very sick even if I get it (or already had it). I go about my business as usual, including eating in restaurants where I know the operators. As a retired food service equipment and food salesman I know more about restaurants than anyone and could tell you horror stories about restaurants I would NEVER eat in regardless of a virus. The whole essential worker thing and packing 'em into Walmart is just an example of the high degree of hypocrisy that makes anyone telling me how to live in a pandemic nothing but a talking head who knows nothing and cares not a bit about me.
> 
> I just prefer to ride lifts by myself for the most part, unless I'm skiing with someone in which case I ride up with them. I like some room on the lift and consider riding a gondola with 7 other people to be a mild form of torture. And if I want to vape a few hits on the ride I don't want to hear it from someone else, just like I assume they don't want to share it with me.


I vape also, so my question is when you vape and exhale, the cloud probably goes 15-20 feet in the air.  Does that mean your breath travels that far?


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2021)

nhskier1969 said:


> I vape also, so my question is when you vape and exhale, the cloud probably goes 15-20 feet in the air.  Does that mean your breath travels that far?


Isn’t the vape lighter than air?


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 8, 2021)

abc said:


> Isn’t the vape lighter than air?


Exhalations in general tend to be warmer air and rise.  
I could care less if someone smokes, let alone vapes on a lift with me, we are outside after all.


----------



## Pez (Jan 9, 2021)

honestly, if there are 200 people in line, i'm probably just turning around and going home, pandemic or not!


----------



## Teleskier (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm nervous about the huge lines that might happen over MLK weekend. 

Will play it by ear, but feel that it's probably a 75% chance of being too much for me to be comfortable. 

Lots of articles/reports about how new first-time skiers have swamped ski shops before Christmas hoping to get their families outside.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2021)

nhskier1969 said:


> You probably have a better chance catching covid from the chair in front of you than the person on the opposite side of the chair while traveling up the mtn.
> 
> I vape also, so my question is when you vape and exhale, the cloud probably goes 15-20 feet in the air.  Does that mean your breath travels that far?


lol I've never pondered that thought.

Take another hit and forget about it.


----------



## icecoast1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Teleskier said:


> I'm nervous about the huge lines that might happen over MLK weekend.
> 
> Will play it by ear, but feel that it's probably a 75% chance of being too much for me to be comfortable.
> 
> Lots of articles/reports about how new first-time skiers have swamped ski shops before Christmas hoping to get their families outside.


You might have a shot at an indy resort but most IKON or epic areas will probably be a complete disaster


----------



## skiur (Jan 9, 2021)

Teleskier said:


> I'm nervous about the huge lines that might happen over MLK weekend.
> 
> Will play it by ear, but feel that it's probably a 75% chance of being too much for me to be comfortable.
> 
> Lots of articles/reports about how new first-time skiers have swamped ski shops before Christmas hoping to get their families outside.



I don't understand why anybody skis on the holidays.  I'm up just about other weekend but between the traffic on the mountain and the traffic driving to and from the mountain I have no interest in skiing.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2021)

icecoast1 said:


> You might have a shot at an indy resort but most IKON or epic areas will probably be a complete disaster


For Ikon it depends on how many people bought full Ikon vs Ikon base. Base pass holders are blacked out next weekend.


----------



## abc (Jan 9, 2021)

cdskier said:


> For Ikon it depends on how many people bought full Ikon vs Ikon base. Base pass holders are blacked out next weekend.


Same with Epic. 

The Northeast Value pass is also blackout for next Sat/Sun. It may actually be LESS busy instead!


----------



## Teleskier (Jan 10, 2021)

abc said:


> Same with Epic.
> 
> The Northeast Value pass is also blackout for next Sat/Sun. It may actually be LESS busy instead!


Let's hope!!


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 10, 2021)

abc said:


> Same with Epic.
> 
> The Northeast Value pass is also blackout for next Sat/Sun. It may actually be LESS busy instead!


Only at the VT areas, and Hunter I believe.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 10, 2021)

its never less crowded even with the passes blacked out. last year (?) stowe had a multi hour traffic jam. casual skiers come out and pay out the nose. the only question is whether that is different because of covid.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 11, 2021)

Skied at Sugarbush as a single on Saturday and Sunday.  For the most part, lift lines were short and the longest wait was just a few minutes.  Gate house was the longest line and that was no longer than 5 minutes.  It feels like staff doesn't have to do much to enforce mask protocol because people seem to be complying on their own.

There are signs at the bases of the lifts that say to only ride the lifts with the people with whom you traveled to the mountain.

I was never asked by a liftie to ride with anyone else.  I was asked twice by a random single if they could join me...once at Heaven's Gate and once at Gate House.  I politely declined and it wasn't an issue.  I was never made to feel uncomfortable by staff or other skiers.

While I understand it's unlikely that I will catch Covid while skiing, I'm within a few months of getting vaccinated.  I'm really not doing anything in my life that would expose me or my family.  It's just not worth it to me to let my guard down.

I mentioned earlier that I skied Windham right after the big storm in December on a Friday.  Lift lines at the six pack were horrendous, lifties were pairing up groups on the lift, and mask protocol was awful.  This lead me to a couple of conclusions:  First is that skiing Windham on weekends will be a concern for me.  Second is that strong management and culture is always important, but it's critical when things are out of the ordinary.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 11, 2021)

killington pairs two singles on the six. yesterday this guy behind me in the singles line in a camo jacket, no mask, carhartts over jeans, who kept getting close enough to be stepping on the tails of my skis, slide out and rode 3 with me and the single in front of me. i wanted to throw him off the fucking lift. i bet he had a lot of fun storming the capitol building last week. i took the triple up snowdon for the rest of the day.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 11, 2021)

Platty on Saturday had almost zero lift lines and everyone was cool and respectful with covid regulations. First time there and loved it. It will be my go-to catskill mountain from now on. Now I know why its not on the Indy Pass. I don't think the owners really want more crowds to disrupt the low-key chill vibe they have going on. Friendliest place I've ever seen.


----------



## skiur (Jan 11, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington pairs two singles on the six. yesterday this guy behind me in the singles line in a camo jacket, no mask, carhartts over jeans, who kept getting close enough to be stepping on the tails of my skis, slide out and rode 3 with me and the single in front of me. i wanted to throw him off the fucking lift. i bet he had a lot of fun storming the capitol building last week. i took the triple up snowdon for the rest of the day.



I've had a similar situation happen at the bubble a few times.  If someone lines up with me that I am not comfortable riding the lift with I just let them go and take the next chair.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

skiur said:


> I've had a similar situation happen at the bubble a few times.  If someone lines up with me that I am not comfortable riding the lift with I just let them go and take the next chair.


Hard to do when you are already at the line and they come speeding up


----------



## skiur (Jan 11, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Hard to do when you are already at the line and they come speeding up



In that situation your SOL, I have not had that happen yet.  I guess you could fall down if you really wanted to stop the lift but that is kinda excessive.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 11, 2021)

wife was skiing by herself this weekend and a guy and his friend wanted to ride up with my wife who was a single.  She said no, and proceeded to give her shit until it was her time to load.   Probably good she told me this after we got back to the car...   I hope the lift hit him hard in the knee when he loaded...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Platty on Saturday had almost zero lift lines and everyone was cool and respectful with covid regulations. First time there and loved it. It will be my go-to catskill mountain from now on. Now I know why its not on the Indy Pass. I don't think the owners really want more crowds to disrupt the low-key chill vibe they have going on. Friendliest place I've ever seen.


Same yesterday great skiing. I was shocked to see cars lining the access road quite a ways down. Never seemed crowded to me.


----------



## da-bum (Jan 11, 2021)

Was lapping the north side with the wife in hunter since lines were relatively short.  We usually don't mind one or two get on the six pack as long as they are following protocol.  On one instance,  3 maga locals came in through the singles line, grouped up together, squeezed up next to us, thus squeezing out the single that was on the other side of us, noticed that there were too many to fit on the six pack, and said to each other "we don't need no social distancing".  We just let them go ahead and took the next chair up.


----------



## abc (Jan 11, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Hard to do when you are already at the line and they come speeding up


You could stand in the middle of the loading area. That MAY discourage anyone who wants to join you. 

I had a somewhat similar situation the other day. I was in an elevator. It stopped at a floor that's not my destination. So I knew someone was waiting outside the door. Just so they don't come in, I stood at the door, blocking it. That stopped them (a couple) right in their track. They backed up, wait for the next elevator...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2021)

da-bum said:


> Was lapping the north side with the wife in hunter since lines were relatively short.  We usually don't mind one or two get on the six pack as long as they are following protocol.  On one instance,  3 maga locals came in through the singles line, grouped up together, squeezed up next to us, thus squeezing out the single that was on the other side of us, noticed that there were too many to fit on the six pack, and said to each other "we don't need no social distancing".  We just let them go ahead and took the next chair up.


Did they have the maga hats on? How did you know? Judging books by their covers?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2021)

abc said:


> You could stand in the middle of the loading area. That MAY discourage anyone who wants to join you.
> 
> I had a somewhat similar situation the other day. I was in an elevator. It stopped at a floor that's not my destination. So I knew someone was waiting outside the door. Just so they don't come in, I stood at the door, blocking it. That stopped them (a couple) right in their track. They backed up, wait for the next elevator...


Dick move.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2021)

The folks who seem to disregard the instructions from those doing the pairing up in the queue lanes in the proper socially distanced way, seem to be the same folks who say go through the singles line as a double or triple, and the just push their entitled selves out into the line.

Although I did see 2 guys at Mount Snow today in the Bluebird line, both of whom by the looks of them have likely been receiving their social security checks for a few years, just blatantly push out as a double from the singles line, when the line attendant had called only 1 of them out to pair up with a double that the line attendant had just called out to head for the lift, with the older gentleman both at first trying to plead ignorance and then copping at attitude at the line attendant, and the double...


----------



## da-bum (Jan 11, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Did they have the maga hats on? How did you know? Judging books by their covers?


Didn't want to flag out any specific person but one of them use to wear a full sized TRUMP license plate on the back of jacket.


----------



## da-bum (Jan 11, 2021)

abc said:


> You could stand in the middle of the loading area. That MAY discourage anyone who wants to join you.


The ones that does that usually are the ones that doesn't care about covid protocols, such as chatting with friends on the line with their mask off.  They do this even in the regular season, either that or not move forward when everyone head out of the gate for the chair and instead wait for the next one, probably so they can spread out, smoke some weed or just ride up w/o lowering the bar.


----------



## abc (Jan 11, 2021)

da-bum said:


> The ones that does that usually are the ones that doesn't care about covid protocols, such as chatting with friends on the line with their mask off.  They do this even in the regular season, either that or not move forward when everyone head out of the gate for the chair and instead wait for the next one, probably so they can spread out, smoke some weed or just ride up w/o lowering the bar.


I'm not hoping to appeal to their best nature.

By standing in the middle, they would have to wait for you to move to give them enough room to fit. If there's enough time for you to move side ways, there's also enough time for you to move out of the way of the chair and let them go up by themselves. Then you wouldn't need to ride with them. That's all.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 12, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Same yesterday great skiing. I was shocked to see cars lining the access road quite a ways down. Never seemed crowded to me.


Faily heading t Platty Sunday.  There was a chance of some snow Saturday, but seems to be petering out.  Looking forward to it.  My wife's first time there.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 12, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington pairs two singles on the six. yesterday this guy behind me in the singles line in a camo jacket, no mask, carhartts over jeans, who kept getting close enough to be stepping on the tails of my skis, slide out and rode 3 with me and the single in front of me. i wanted to throw him off the fucking lift. i bet he had a lot of fun storming the capitol building last week. i took the triple up snowdon for the rest of the day.


3 on a 6?  Do you think you will live?  Shouldn't you quarantine?


----------



## abc (Jan 12, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> 3 on a 6?  Do you think you will live?  Shouldn't you quarantine?


Yeah, should have jam all 6 on it!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 12, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> 3 on a 6? Do you think you will live? Shouldn't you quarantine?


People shouldn't be assholes is all.

The resorts say 2 to a 4 or 6...and people are comfortable with that, so they come to the resort.  So don't fuck with it or you are messing with them.  For what? Saving 30 seconds of a chair lift right?  

It's stupid. We're in a pandemic.  People are trying to stay distant to avoid transmission.  And we're also trying to get outdoors and enjoy a sport we love.  To do both these things we have to inconvenience ourselves a bit and ride the lifts not full. Small price.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 12, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> People shouldn't be assholes is all.
> 
> The resorts say 2 to a 4 or 6...and people are comfortable with that, so they come to the resort.  So don't fuck with it or you are messing with them.  For what? Saving 30 seconds of a chair lift right?
> 
> It's stupid. We're in a pandemic.  People are trying to stay distant to avoid transmission.  And we're also trying to get outdoors and enjoy a sport we love.  To do both these things we have to inconvenience ourselves a bit and ride the lifts not full. Small price.


Many people at Wachusett have been using the singles line for a shorter wait. They call up 2 singles at a time from the same line at polar express and now if a group of 2 splits up the other one will sometimes sneak in through the gate so they won't have 4 chairs separating them given there's 4 other grouped lines set up.


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2021)

mlkrgr said:


> Many people at Wachusett have been using the singles line for a shorter wait. They call up 2 singles at a time from the same line at polar express and now if a group of 2 splits up the other one will sometimes sneak in through the gate so they won't have 4 chairs separating them given there's 4 other grouped lines set up.


People are soooooo selfish!

4 Chairs! End of the world!!!

For groups using the singles line in the first place... 

Talk about dick move!


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Jan 13, 2021)

there are no signs at Wachusett saying the singles line is a singles line. I don't think they have the logistics
figured out yet.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 13, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> 3 on a 6?  Do you think you will live?  Shouldn't you quarantine?



i quarantine after traveling out of state either way because i'm not an inconsiderate prick like you.

killington puts two people on a six. i don't like sittting 2 feet from MAGA joe who was literally skiing in jeans and no mask.


----------



## McFatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Attitash still has no singles line. Crotched gave no fu*ks about singles lines last night


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 13, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i quarantine after traveling out of state either way because i'm not an inconsiderate prick like you.
> 
> killington puts two people on a six. i don't like sittting 2 feet from MAGA joe who was literally skiing in jeans and no mask.


Yep.


----------



## beyond.the.lodge (Jan 19, 2021)

Anyone aware whether or not Bromley has a singles line this year? 

Seems mixed this year. Crotched, Okemo, and Mount Snow do, yet Stowe and Mount Sunapee do not


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 20, 2021)

beyond.the.lodge said:


> Anyone aware whether or not Bromley has a singles line this year?
> 
> Seems mixed this year. Crotched, Okemo, and Mount Snow do, yet Stowe and Mount Sunapee do not


If they are following VT state guidance there would be no singles line as you're not supposed to ride the lift with anyone outside the group that you arrived at the mountain with...Sugarbush has no singles lines.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 20, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i quarantine after traveling out of state either way because i'm not an inconsiderate prick like you.
> 
> killington puts two people on a six. i don't like sittting 2 feet from MAGA joe who was literally skiing in jeans and no mask.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


>


Wow, you enjoy and work hard at cultivating that MAGA Joe image.

You must be very cool to use Easy Rider as part of your meme there. Remember at the end of the movie when 2 MAGA Joe's in a pickup truck blew away Hopper and Fonda with a shotgun? Very MAGA.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 20, 2021)

patriotpost.us lol 

more like littledickedsorelosersnowflakes.ussr


----------



## skiur (Jan 20, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> If they are following VT state guidance there would be no singles line as you're not supposed to ride the lift with anyone outside the group that you arrived at the mountain with...Sugarbush has no singles lines.



You can have a singles line and just load a single single at a time.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 20, 2021)

skiur said:


> You can have a singles line and just load a single single at a time.


Understood, but what's the point of that?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> Understood, but what's the point of that?



Exactly. If you're not combining multiple singles, there's no point in a singles line (From the mountain's perspective).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 20, 2021)

i had a lot of fun at killington essentially cutting the line for the snowdon triple by taking the completely empty singles line that spit me out right at the rfid gates. don't hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i had a lot of fun at killington essentially cutting the line for the snowdon triple by taking the completely empty singles line that spit me out right at the rfid gates. don't hate the playa hate the game.


A single’s line for a trip?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 20, 2021)

not that unusual, more people probably ski in pairs or fours than groups of three, leaving room for singles on a triple. having the line there now is stupid, but i wasnt going to question a line cutting opportunity with no actual line cutting.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> not that unusual, more people probably ski in pairs or fours than groups of three, leaving room for singles on a triple. having the line there now is stupid, but i wasnt going to question a line cutting opportunity with no actual line cutting.


But that would be against social distancing principles


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2021)

abc said:


> But that would be against social distancing principles


Hence why he said it was stupid to have it now as they weren’t using it to add people to pairs.


----------



## rebel1916 (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> You could stand in the middle of the loading area. That MAY discourage anyone who wants to join you.
> 
> I had a somewhat similar situation the other day. I was in an elevator. It stopped at a floor that's not my destination. So I knew someone was waiting outside the door. Just so they don't come in, I stood at the door, blocking it. That stopped them (a couple) right in their track. They backed up, wait for the next elevator...


LOL.  Did everybody slow clap?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> LOL.  Did everybody slow clap?


That was her Dick move!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> But that would be against social distancing principles


How the hell is that against social distancing if the people came to the resort together.  Why don’t you just go and hide in in your home until this is over So you don’t ruin it for the rest of us. You are such an ass.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

Puck it said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is that against social distancing if the people came to the resort together.  Why don’t you just go and hide in in your home until this is over So you don’t ruin it for the rest of us. You are such an ass.
> ...


Right! Following social distancing rule are "dick move"!!!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Right! Following social distancing rule are "dick move"!!!


I believe you were talking about people riding the lifts together.  Were you not?


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

Puck it said:


> I believe you were talking about people riding the lifts together.  Were you not?


Read the posts again!

It was about a single's line on a triple chair. How the hell can a single be so lucky to be "from the same household" with the double that he happen to pair up???


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2021)

jesus christ. they arent pairing singles up. hence its stupid for the line to be there, but i was still able to use it to jump the queue of doubles and triples waiting, without breaking any rules. maybe you should read the posts again.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Read the posts again!
> 
> It was about a single's line on a triple chair. How the hell can a single be so lucky to be "from the same household" with the double that he happen to pair up???


I read the post right.  He rode alone. So your social distancing is not even valid.


----------



## beyond.the.lodge (Jan 21, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> If they are following VT state guidance there would be no singles line as you're not supposed to ride the lift with anyone outside the group that you arrived at the mountain with...Sugarbush has no singles lines.


I believe VT state guidance says you can if you are six feet apart


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 21, 2021)

beyond.the.lodge said:


> I believe VT state guidance says you can if you are six feet apart


You could be correct.  But on a double/triple/quad I don't see how you could be six feet apart.  Maybe on a six pack.  Sugarbush has signs at the lifts that say to only ride the lift with people you arrived with.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2021)

killington is loading two singles on their six packs. they have signs up that say you MAY get paired with another single on a quad, based on busyness levels. i was paired with another single on skye peak quad for first chair when they had a bit of a queue. i wasn't paired on a quad again all day.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington is loading two singles on their six packs. they have signs up that say you MAY get paired with another single on a quad, based on busyness levels. i was paired with another single on skye peak quad for first chair when they had a bit of a queue. i wasn't paired on a quad again all day.


At Sugarbush it depends on who is managing the queue at lifts like Super Bravo. If 2 singles are in the front row of the lanes, some of the staff will ask if they want to go alone or not. If both are ok with sharing, they pair them up and tell them to sit on opposite sides. If either person wants to be alone, they let them go alone. Other staff just keep singles as singles on the quads and don't even ask.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington is loading two singles on their six packs. they have signs up that say you MAY get paired with another single on a quad, based on busyness levels. i was paired with another single on skye peak quad for first chair when they had a bit of a queue. i wasn't paired on a quad again all day.



Mount Snow is doing the same thing. (with permission of the people) either 2 singles or a double and a single on the 6 pack, and 2 singles on the quads.

No singles being paired up on triples 

From what I have seen, probably 75-80% of folks will agree to being paired up on opposite sides of the chairs when the line attendants ask them


----------



## beyond.the.lodge (Jan 21, 2021)

According to Vail, two seats is six feet, not sure what over ski areas do though


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 21, 2021)

As a single I got paired with a pair on the quad at Ragged by our permission this past weekend and that is a possibility based on signage.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I got paired with a pair on the quad at Ragged by our permission this past weekend and that is a possibility based on signage.


ABC in 3 - 2 - 1 Go.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Jan 21, 2021)

No way 2 chair lift seats equals 6 feet and neither does 3. The only way to comply with proper distancing guidelines is to have no unrelated parties on a quad and a max of 2 singles on a six.

That makes singles lines useless on anything other than a 6 - unless the goal is simply to give people who ski alone an advantage at the expense of those who ski with others.

And on a bubble lift it is crazy to have even two singles sharing a lift unless both agree not to put the bubble down.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

Puck it said:


> ABC in 3 - 2 - 1 Go.


Yep, breaking social distancing rule are fine. Fill the chair! You go!


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Jan 21, 2021)

If all the social distancing paranoid nut's who have have converted to the cult of COVIDIANTY get their way,  the ski industry will never be normal.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> If all the social distancing paranoid nut's who have have converted to the cult of COVIDIANTY get their way,  the ski industry will never be normal.



I wouldn't be surprised at all if its YEARS before we get back to the way of the "fill every chair" that we were so used to.  Some folks, even when the social distancing requirements are dropped, are going to be steadfast in their insistence of not riding with anyone else.... UGH!!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Jan 21, 2021)

drjeff said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if its YEARS before we get back to the way of the "fill every chair" that we were so used to.  Some folks, even when the social distancing requirements are dropped, are going to be steadfast in their insistence of not riding with anyone else.... UGH!!


When there are enough vaccine doses available to make proof of vaccination a requirement of boarding a chairlift or entering a lodge we will be all good, albeit with crowds diminished to the extent some prefer never again entering a public space to getting vaccinated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2021)

Let's just all play by the rules and enjoy things for what they are today and not be ultra critical of others who have less or more tolerance for risk


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry, "play by the rules" and "have less or more tolerance for risk" don't go together too well. 

One is either by the rule or breaking the rule. People are justifying left, right and center about breaking the rules. It maybe they have more risk tolerance. But they're breaking the rules nonetheless. 

Now, "not be critical" is always a nice "rule" for everyone. Though I would think it applies especially for those who are "critical" of others who follow the rules.


----------



## Los (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Sorry, "play by the rules" and "have less or more tolerance for risk" don't go together too well.
> 
> One is either by the rule or breaking the rule. People are justifying left, right and center about breaking the rules. It maybe they have more risk tolerance. But they're breaking the rules nonetheless.
> 
> Now, "not be critical" is always a nice "rule" for everyone. Though I would think it applies especially for those who are "critical" of others who follow the rules.


ABC, you are too funny.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Sorry, "play by the rules" and "have less or more tolerance for risk" don't go together too well.
> 
> One is either by the rule or breaking the rule. People are justifying left, right and center about breaking the rules. It maybe they have more risk tolerance. But they're breaking the rules nonetheless.
> 
> Now, "not be critical" is always a nice "rule" for everyone. Though I would think it applies especially for those who are "critical" of others who follow the rules.



Jesus Christ, you are hopeless.  

My middle of the road post was very much inspired by some folks in this thread ripping you for your hardline perspective on this topic. A call to chill.

Yet here you are, arguing and arguing some more.  

Maybe you are deserving of unmasked people invading your elevator and chair space.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe you are deserving of unmasked people invading your elevator and chair space


LOL! I probably do! 

But I'm perfectly capable of defending my space.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

Speaking of my "hardline perspective". I saw a couple examples today.

Today at Mount Snow, I was behind a single (on the single's line). A couple came up and the lift organizer asked if he/she (can't tell from behind) was ok pairing with the double. He/she must have answered something like "I'd prefer to pair with a single, but not a double". The liftie said "not a problem", let the double went ahead and signaled a single from the other side to go with the guy(or gal). 

When it was my turn, it got even more interesting. A single from the priority line, wearing a uniform, said he'd prefer to ride alone!

So I was left with the option of pairing with a double again. After seeing those 2 examples, I felt perfectly comfortable to say I prefer NOT to share with a double! Then I saw another single on the other side, and said I'm happy to share with another single. There the two of us went up together. 

It really helped that the lift line was at most 3 minutes! So NOT sharing doesn't really cause any significant delay.

Yes, I'm serious about social distancing. So much so I prefer to ski ONLY on weekdays! As a result, I never had to stand in line. Never mind holding up a line by refusing to share a chair. 

I do my best to avoid BEING in a crowded place to begin with. But if people still intrude into my space when it's NOT CROWDED? Well, I'll make it clear they're NOT tolerated there! 

Today, I'm glad to see I'm far from the only one who took it literally!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Speaking of my "hardline perspective". I saw a couple examples today.
> 
> Today at Mount Snow, I was behind a single (on the single's line). A couple came up and the lift organizer asked if he/she (can't tell from behind) was ok pairing with the double. He/she must have answered something like "I'd prefer to pair with a single, but not a double". The liftie said "not a problem", let the double went ahead and signaled a single from the other side to go with the guy(or gal).
> 
> ...



Serious question.... can you find evidence of a case of COVID being attributed to actual skiing/riding activities (lift lines, lift riding, heading down the hill)? Seems like the cases being attributed to skiing/riding are all being attributed to activities in restaurants/bars/hotels/condos/homes in the geographic area around a ski area verses actually from the act of skiing/riding....


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2021)

OMG you are all too funny!

Best entertainment of the evening.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Serious question.... can you find evidence of a case of COVID being attributed to actual skiing/riding activities (lift lines, lift riding, heading down the hill)? Seems like the cases being attributed to skiing/riding are all being attributed to activities in restaurants/bars/hotels/condos/homes in the geographic area around a ski area verses actually from the act of skiing/riding....


It's a fair question. I used to think the same way. Basically, there's no concrete evidence of transmission in outdoor settings. Practically all the confirmed transmission are from indoor settings.

However, there's a saying "absence of evidence does not equal to evidence of absence"

While this countries contact tracing is all but a joke, other countries had done better. Singapore and Taiwan had done much more thorough contact tracing. But... even in those countries that appears to do an exhausting contact tracing, they've only manage to trace the origin and/or transmission path of not much more than 50% of their cases!

Put another way, even the best countries were UNABLE TO ACCOUNT for a good portion of their cases as to HOW it was transmitted! Where could those be?

That left a lot of other venues that the disease quite likely transmits, if less easily than those confirmed transmission venues.

Not to forget, there're 3 new strains of the virus that are MORE TRANSMITTABLE than the existing strains. So what we knew how it transmit, may not be all the way these new strains transmits.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2021)

Your use of capital letters and exclamation points make you sound like an absolutely nutcase of a person, in just about every post you make.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

abc said:


> It's a fair question. I used to think the same way. Basically, there's no concrete evidence of transmission in outdoor settings. Practically all the confirmed transmission are from indoor settings.
> 
> However, there's a saying "absence of evidence does not equal to evidence of absence"
> 
> ...



All you really needed to say was "my own personal risk tolerance is probably lower than many other people's" 

And as an FYI, while the new variant strains of CV19 do appear to be easier to transmit, they don't appear to be any more virulent than the original strain, and early indications suggest that both the presence of vaccine induced antibodies as well as naturally produce antibodies for those who have had and recovered from COVID-19, are effective at preventing one from contracting one of these new variants.

As I like to remind people, don't instantly react to the headline. Take a moment, look at the entire picture, see what it means, and then critically look at the information.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dr J you are asking people to think...  much of the population has lost the ability to do this


----------



## Los (Jan 22, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Your use of capital letters and exclamation points make you sound like an absolutely nutcase of a person, in just about every post you make.


And the tone and content of your posts make you sound like a narcissistic prick.

It’s hard to believe that you’re not just trolling most of the time. Are you really that much of a self-involved asshole in real life, constantly patting yourself on the back and putting down others? That’s a rhetorical question of course - I’m not interested in actually engaging you. I’m just calling you out for being a loathsome dick over and over again, telling us about your stupid plans and trips and virtue signaling all the way about how progressive and liberal you are. No one gives a rat’s ass my guy.

And as much as ABC has clearly gone off the deep end on social distancing, at least she’s friendly.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2021)

lol.


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2021)

drjeff said:


> All you really needed to say was "my own personal risk tolerance is probably lower than many other people's"


Compared to many who post here, I clearly am. But I don't tell others their higher risk tolerance is worthless!

We all know people drive way over the speed limit on highways. But what we're seeing here is people who speed are tell people who drive WITHIN the speed limit to "why don't you stay home, you chicken". 

As for you FYI (punt intended). I visit my Mom, who's 80+ with underlying medical conditions, frequently. So while I may have a higher personal risk tolerance, I consciously choose to adapt a lower risk profile to protect my Mom. In other words, I'm now acting as a 80+ with medical condition who still skis! That's my risk profile. Heck, the owner of the house I'm staying here in VT is over 90 years age and still skis! Tell these 80 or 90 year old skiers it's safe to share elevators with strangers or get on a bubble lift with TWO other strangers base on your personal analysis of all those incomplete data! 

It's one thing to just look at the headline. It's something else to propagate your untrained opinion to others as if it's knowledge. I analyze the data just the same and came up with a drastically different conclusion.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 22, 2021)

Los said:


> And the tone and content of your posts make you sound like a narcissistic prick.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that you’re not just trolling most of the time. Are you really that much of a self-involved asshole in real life, constantly patting yourself on the back and putting down others? That’s a rhetorical question of course - I’m not interested in actually engaging you. I’m just calling you out for being a loathsome dick over and over again, telling us about your stupid plans and trips and virtue signaling all the way about how progressive and liberal you are. No one gives a rat’s ass my guy.



I literally posted a similar observation in the Okemo intel thread...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2021)

you ski in pennsylvania, and you are both 'lol.'


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 22, 2021)

Loook at me I'm Heady...

I typically ski many other places. You may be familiar  that there is a pandemic ongoing.  Not everyone is as cool as you and can take epic trips due to quarantine requirements.   

Keep digging your hole dude. 

actually I really couldn't care any less.  You're on ignore


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2021)

sounds like you're butt hurt about it.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2021)

Conditions are looking good all over the place..think its time to ski.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

This thread is going about as well as Ryan Cochran-Seigle's run in Kitzbuel, Austria in the Hanenkam went today!!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2021)

ouch


----------

